# How do you thicken Chicken and Dumplings?



## Guy

Please let me know..

For now i use Mary Hill and double them up (I like 'em thick ) I put a whole cut up chicken and maybe a few breasts along with carrots, onion and celery.  take all meat out and cool then pulll off the bone.  Add dumplongs cook then add meat back.

But, how do you thicken the broth up?  Flour?


----------



## SnowHunter

take some flour and butter and cook it n stir till smooth n thick, then add to broth. Or use cornstarch. I usually do the flour n butter thing though, or you can do flour n water if ya so choose as well.


----------



## Guy

Thanks!

Does everyone put carrots and celery and onion in theirs?


----------



## fishndinty

I whisk cold water and flour until a smooth suspension, then add it slowly to thicken...remember that it will get much thicker as it cools.


----------



## BBQBOSS

whichever method you use just be sure to dissolve the flour or corn starch in cold water first.  just don't lump it in the water.  It will make nasty clumps and that is not good eats!


----------



## Bobby Jackson

All i know is i like BIG dumplins..none of them little ones.
Kinda like a biscuit when you open them up...dang..sounds good.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> I whisk cold water and flour until a smooth suspension, then add it slowly to thicken...remember that it will get much thicker as it cools.



That's what I do.

If you want something a little different, run down some Arrowroot.  It thickens but doesn't change the taste or appearance.


----------



## Doyle

Add some chopped up boiled eggs.  The yolk thickens the soup.


----------



## centerc

I use a can of grands can biscuits for the dumplings and a can of cream of chicken soup


----------



## Brad

My wife puts carrots and other stuff in there and I cant stand it they wouldnt have called it chicken and dumplings if they put other sorts of veggies in there but hey to each his own.


----------



## ryano

Brad said:


> My wife puts carrots and other stuff in there and I cant stand it they wouldnt have called it chicken and dumplings if they put other sorts of veggies in there but hey to each his own.



I hear ya!  

that other stuff sounds like a chicken pot pie to me!


----------



## jimbo4116

ryano said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> that other stuff sounds like a chicken pot pie to me!



Me too.

Granny use to roll out dumplings on the kitchen table, abut a 4x8, till a sheet of the flour mixture covered the entire table top.  Then she would let us cut them into strips.

Two old hens from yard, boiled down, picked from the bone and the dumpling put in the stock... NOW that was chicken and dumplings.

To the question, make a white sauce with water, flour and a little corn starch over low heat, keep it warm and add a little to  the dumpling pot a little at a time, stirring the dumplings gently giving the broth time to stiffen, more as needed until the broth stiffens to your liking.


----------



## Brad

Dang Jimbo you got me hungry mom used to used yard hens the same way now she uses Publix rotissere however you spell it and that is just plain sacreligous to me.


----------



## Big7

mwallen56 said:


> whichever method you use just be sure to dissolve the flour or corn starch in cold water first.  just don't lump it in the water.  It will make nasty clumps and that is not good eats!



Do that.

Flour = dull country look.

Corn starch = glossy high end look.

They taste about the same. I think the corn starch
is a little better though. Face it, flour is in everything.


----------



## mriver72

Flour here


----------

